# Does my dove's coo sound normal??



## Dovehat (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds a little hoarse...

http://youtu.be/tZiI0o1-cCM


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

I have no idea if that sounds abnormal  but I am interested in understanding doves calls better myself. I used to think my one dove was either pissed off or in pain all the time with how loud and obnoxious her "coo" is, but now I am beginning to believe she just has a really bad singing voice...however as I said, I would love to learn more about the language of doves myself.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

We have these doves at my work site , they are certainly friendly little devils and I've spent quite a bit of time with them and it sounds *normal * to me 

such a cute bird btw


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Your dove sounds very normal. I have some Crested Ringnecks that have a very hoarse raspy sounding coo...not pleasant to hear at all. 

Is your dove a Blond Ivory? It is very pretty...I love the Ivory Ringnecks. 

LuaMoon...here is a site for the *Language of the Doves*...

http://pet-doves.com/petdoves/language.htm


Dawn


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

It sounded normal to  Your dove is very pretty! When I watched the video, I turned the sound up so my doves could hear it and the male really started cooing! I think he likes your dove LOL


----------



## LuaMoon (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you again Dawn (Doves1111)! Now I can finally learn what my doves are trying to say to me!!


----------

